
What do you think of my app - moubert
Hi I made an app to let people interact as they want...what do you think about it?
======
donalhunt
You a) may want to include a link to your app and b) provide more context
about what problem you have solved.

Even with a) you are unlikely to generate much interest from readers (this
isn't a free UX resource). ;)

